# Interesting Tactics Podcast



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Every so often one of the Heresy Online members achieves something that I feel obligated to shout about. 

This week, our very own Marneus Calgar drew my attention to his fantastic new podcast - Interesting Tactics.








​
I've listened to an episode and must say it's very good. Marneus has been with us almost since day one so listening to his podcast was really enjoyable.

If you get a spare minute check it out.



> We here at Interesting Tactics are mad about good and interesting Tactics for 40k, if you want to hear some interesting stuff please give us a listen! To get in contact with the show please drop us an email at: [email protected] we will reply to as many as possible  Also, we run a random (every now and then...) thing called "Adam's Advice" where I give some not necessarily good advice, but interesting advice. Please subscribe through iTunes! Your host is Adam, I am not a mogul of the hobby, but I try to know what I'm talking about... ...I Hope! Give us a listen, and send us an email!


(if you have graphical ability please help him out as his logo is pants! :biggrin

http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/interesting-tactics-podcast/id397603813


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to offer congratulations to Marneus on releasing his podcast =).

I'll have a looksee about getting Photoshop running again, and see what I can get spiced up. Do you have any preference about what you'd like on it? A Picture of Calgar, perhaps? Or Creed?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I wish to help with this by hopefully submitting something every now and again.

If I ever get a constant connection I might invest in getting my skype up and running again to help on the show itself.

If it gets big enough it could be awesome!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep, we should definitely be supporting someone who makes effort like this. I'm down on the interviewee list for the near future


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I was honored to take part in episode 4 along with Steve from the Overlords podcast. I like how it is an honest effort and a very unbiased view of our hobby. M.C. does a fine job with it and it should really start coming into its own in the next episode or two as he finds his groove, but he is off to a really good start.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

cool, i'm always looking for something great to listen to. I'd love to provide some insight to other sides of the hobby for you Marneus if you'd care to have me. although that would require me to get skype and shit. lol

CP


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I'd like to offer congratulations to Marneus on releasing his podcast =).
> 
> I'll have a looksee about getting Photoshop running again, and see what I can get spiced up. Do you have any preference about what you'd like on it? A Picture of Calgar, perhaps? Or Creed?


Creed would be perfect for a TACTICS podcast, I will se if I can muster something up on phototshop.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey MC,
Did a quicky for you.








Interview/help still available mate


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Crikey, I go off getting pissed for a couple of days, and look what you do! 

Cheers for the thread Jez! I need to update that description, tis a bit poo, I really want to start getting it good and in competition with The Overlords. Amazing really, a small idea coming from a friends podcast turned into this! 

I would like to add, that if you do want to get involved send me an Email or PM - I am really looking forward to the direction its taking, can't wait to speak to some of you guys! 

I will echo what Jez has said, the logo is shit, if anyone wants to help me out there I would love the help! 

Again, Cheers
Adam


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey enjoyed the podcast, will look forward to hearing a few more. Give me a shout if you need a hand with anything.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey MC,
Thought I'd post the updated version so you & peeps and have a butchers. 








Woodles,
Dusty


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Started listening to episode 1. Its pretty good, so well done Marneous.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Olla,
Updated versions, square ones (they look like album covers lol) and a Banner/Header


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Dusty's Corner said:


> Olla,
> Updated versions, square ones (they look like album covers lol) and a Banner/Header


Nice one Dusty! Gonna PM you about it


----------



## ShotDownMind (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent, cant wait for more!

:so_happy:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Woah this is awesome.

Podcast shows are a great way to get messages out and provide a more enthralling medium for audiences. Good show.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

not bad Adam not bad at all! You worry about getting sued too much though LOL


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

LordWaffles said:


> Woah this is awesome.
> 
> Podcast shows are a great way to get messages out and provide a more enthralling medium for audiences. Good show.


Thanks, I hope you liked it. We're gradually getting better and I think I've made a great choice of cohost 


HorusReborn said:


> not bad Adam not bad at all! You worry about getting sued too much though LOL


If GW had seen me put 'Interesting 40k Tactics' I might have been told off by GWs legal team


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Perhaps 40 Millenium tactics can work and not get you drowned in lawsuits? (just trying to contribute)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Thanks, I hope you liked it. We're gradually getting better and I think I've made a great choice of cohost
> 
> If GW had seen me put 'Interesting 40k Tactics' I might have been told off by GWs legal team


you would be fine with that, 40konline and 40kforums dont have a problem,if you had "gamesworkshoppodcast" they would have problem, generally speaking they dont worry too much about fan sites as long as they include disclaimers etc,its when the fan sites cross the line and include things GW dont like such as posting points costs and scans of pages and the like.
Plus legally speaking they will contact you and inform you what they have an issue with, even chapterhouse will have been contact several times by letter giving them plenty of time to change the site before they were taken to court.
Podcasts and fan sites are always a positive thing as they spread the hobby,its free marketing for GW and its not in there best interests to close them down for minor things, plus im not sure 40k is protected like warhammer 40000.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Quality, I'll get on my archaic laptop and whack them on my ipod tonight! Good skills Marneus!


----------

